# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Can't delete table name in name manager

## rosenina18

Hi there,

I named a table and now I want to un-name it. Frustratingly, I can't seem to delete the table name or edit its range. When I go to name manager, it has a different icon than some of other named cells and ranges. name_manager.PNG I just attached a screenshot of the different icons associated with the different names, and you'll notice that I'm highlighting the table and the option to delete is greyed out. (Although the edit option is not greyed out, when I actually click on edit, it won't let me edit the range.)

Any thoughts?

Thanks!

----------


## protonLeah

1. Select the table
2.  On the Table Tools Menubar > Design > Tools
Select Convert to Range

----------


## TMS

Excel manages the Named Range which refers to the Table.  You cannot modify it in any way (in Name Manager).

As ProtonLeah has said, you need to click anywhere in the Table, select the Design Tab and choose Convert to Range

Regards, TMS

----------


## rosenina18

Thanks for your response! The thing is that I did do that, but the name still remains. Shouldn't the name disappear?

----------


## TMS

Sounds like it didn't work.

----------


## newdoverman

You can rename the table in the Name Manager but you can't edit the range or delete the table from there.

You can rename the table and edit its range by clicking in the table, click on the Design Tab, Properties Group then use Table name and Resize Table. 

If you don't want a name at all, click on the Design Tab, Tools Group, Convert to Range.

You can resize the table by clicking in the table where you want to delete and right click and choose Delete and then choose Table rows or columns.

Typing in the next cell to the right of the Table Headers will add a new column to the table. Typing in the next row under a table will extend the table.

You can also use the sizing handle on the lower right of the table to add or subtract Table rows and Table columns.

----------


## omaral

newdoverman, what you explained doesnt make sense for the simple fact that the Name Manager has the option to delete tables. So in this case, why is it that you cant delete a table through Name Manager?

----------


## romperstomper

> Name Manager has the option to delete tables.



Not in 2010 it doesn't. The Delete button is disabled when you select a Table.

----------


## newdoverman

The Name Manager is just that, a Name Manager. Defined names are only names for ranges of cells and in some cases formulae. You can rename or delete these as they are just names for ranges. Deleting a range name does not delete the range from the workbook.

A table is a special range of cells that has a default name. That range of cells that form a table will ALWAYS have a name that is why you can edit the name but you cannot delete it. If you could delete the table name (which you can't) then you would have a table without a name. A table must have a name. If you don't want to have a table, you can change it to an ordinary range which doesn't have to have a name.

----------


## omaral

newdoverman and romperstomper, thank you so much. Thank you for giving me an indepth explanation about this. This has helped me understand Name Manager and why it works. Appreciate it.

----------


## newdoverman

You're welcome and thank you for the feedback.

If that takes care of your original question, please select _Thread Tools_ from the menu link above and mark this thread as SOLVED.  Thanks.

----------


## esahakos

I have the same problem with multiple tables and a simple sum function.
I have tried to delete the table rename it and convert to range. now excel thinks that this simple calculation is counting in a circular reference.

any advise to what to do

----------


## FDibbins

esahakos welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------


## Joshwolski

Easy:

Go to data Tab
Click 'Get Data'
Click 'Launch power query editor..."

Power Query Editor will then open, from there on the left side there will be a list of queries:

Find your query table
Right Click - Delete

Tada!

----------

